# Delivered from Witchcraft and Tarot



## chica_canella (Sep 7, 2007)

My name is Katina. I grew up in church all my life. When I was 17 years old I accepted Jesus Christ as my personal Lord and Saviour. I loved Jesus with all my heart. I was in church everytime the doors were open. It was a rare occasion that I would miss a service and when I was absent it seemed like my whole week was unbalanced. 
When I was 20 years old and still in college I became good friends with someone much older than me. He was going through a tough time and he confided in me about some controversial issues he was facing. I started slipping away from God because I didn’t understand how to stay friends with this guy and serve God at the same time. Later on, I stopped going to church. Walking away from God was like killing a part of myself. I was so ashamed that I couldn't make myself go back to church. I just stayed in a state of denial. 
At 27 years of age I was so far away from the Lord that I experimented with Witchcraft. My experimentation became a lifestyle. I used Tarot cards on a daily basis, I had an altar where I lit "special” candles and I used the ouija board. *Don't be fooled like I was into thinking that people who have passed on are the ones talking to you. That's not it at all! *You will come face to face with Satan himself because he'll be the one talking to you! 
He'll tell you lie after lie and convince you that you're talking to a dead family member or some wise person whose passed away long ago. 
Using the ouija quickly became an addiction. I would spend about eight hours per week in DIRECT contact with the devil. After awhile I started to experience strange things. For example: In the middle of the night I'd awaken by the sound of someone running down the hallway and opening or slamming the front door. I would get up to check it out, but there was nothing to see. 
There were times when I would hear someone walking up my bedroom steps and walking across my floor towards me in bed. I would turn around, but no one was there. I would lie in bed and feel the entire bed shake as if it were pushed. Shadows would move across my walls when there was nothing to cast a shadow. A lamp that sat securely on my desk catapulted out at me. These were just the beginnings of more terrifying things that were yet to come. 
You may be saying to yourself right now, "Why didn't you just turn back to the Lord?" It's because I really didn't know how! At this point my mind was not my own. You see, by stepping into the devil's playground I unknowingly gave him permission to control me. I was terrified! I was afraid to go to bed because I was tormented every night. I'd get up during the night to use the bathroom and I'd feel something walking behind me or hovering over me. 
I actually know what the presence of evil "feels" like. If there's a bad spirit around me every hair on my body stands on end. There's also a "whoosh" feeling that starts in the pit of my stomach and moves straight up my body. It feels like the "going down" feeling on a roller coaster. This started happening more frequently and it got more intense to the point where it took my breath away. This was the turning point in my situation. Up to this point it had been going on for about a year and a half. 
After that, changes started to quickly take place. I was in my room when I suddenly had the unquenchable desire to listen to Christian music. As the music was playing I looked over at my Tarot cards and I just couldn't stand to see them. Something big was happening in me that I didn't yet understand. I had such an urge to get rid of every occultic thing I had and that's exactly what I did. 
That night I went to bed and had a dream that changed my life. Jesus stood next to me and said "I'm so jealous. You have time for your friends, you have time for your work, you have time for everything else, but you don't have any time for me.” Then he put his arm up to his head and he started to weep. At that moment in the dream, all of the pain and sadness that he was feeling was transferred directly into me. I immediately knew that I'd been searching everywhere for answers when the answer was right there in front of me. I broke down and started to sob. I had an encounter with God and I knew he was my solution. He lead me to a wonderful, spirit filled church where the people are radically saved. I walked into that church on December 24, 1998 and re-dedicated my life to Jesus Christ and I walked out a new creation! 
After that everytime I would enter the church building I would get a splitting headache. I'd walk back to my car after each service holding both sides of my head because the pain was so severe. This happened week after week. Sometimes people who have practiced Witchcraft end up getting a "mind control” spirit attached to them. I was experiencing the classic symptoms. 
At this point it was still really hard for me to talk to God because I was dealing with a lot of guilt. With my face buried in my pillow I began to pray. I went as far back as I could remember and repented of everything. I was trembling in fear because of all that was going on around me. After I let everything out I realized that my headache was gone. The terror I'd been feeling from the start had been replaced with such indescribable peace. Peace that passes all understanding! There was a barrier of protection and the loving warmth of Jesus' arms all around me. I stayed very still and quiet for along time and just nuzzled right into him. I knew my Jesus took care of everything. I had the most peaceful sleep for the first time in almost 2 years. And its been that way ever since! Now I know I have complete authority over Satan in Jesus' name. What an awesome God we serve! He deserves all of the glory and honor and praise! He had to stretch way down to lift me out of Hell. I'm thankful that God has long arms! 
I hope this was encouraging for you to hear. I'm telling you this because prayer works. If you've been praying for a backslider don't give up! 
It is never too late for anyone. It may not look like God is doing anything, but he is. He's looking for mighty warriors who are willing to stand in the gap and pray for lost souls. II Peter 3:9 says: The Lord is not slack concerning his promise as some men count slackness; but is long suffering to usward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance. Don't give up on God. He's not slow, he's just on a different time table then we are. He's never early or late, but he's always right on time! 
GOD BLESS YOU!!
Katina
[email protected]


I've been trying to say for some time now that people are fooled into thinking that their loved ones are talking to them but it is just evil spirits. I don't want anyone to be fooled by this.

It says in Hebrews 9:27:


Nor did he enter heaven to offer himself again and again, the way the high priest enters the Most Holy Place every year with blood that is not his own. 26Then Christ would have had to suffer many times since the creation of the world. But now he has appeared once for all at the end of the ages to do away with sin by the sacrifice of himself. *27Just as man is destined to die once, and after that to face judgment,* 28so Christ was sacrificed once to take away the sins of many people; and he will appear a second time, not to bear sin, but to bring salvation to those who are waiting for him.


Thought this may help someone.


----------



## Chyna Red (Sep 7, 2007)

AWESOME  testimony!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 7, 2007)

You have helped and it takes a very bold and courageous step to share this. I was 'there' myself "AND" I've been fully delivered. 

One of the things about witchcraft is that is has a 'false security' with it. They don't 'fear' God. 

The wonderful thing about knowing Jesus Christ, is that you WILL know the difference in the 'voices' and the spiirt of influence. 

There is no such thing as speaking to the dead. The dead are just that...'DEAD.' People that are grieving are so vunerable to this for it is so hard to let go of a 'loved one' and there are spiritualists that are making a fortune taking advantage of grieving hearts all over the world. What is being heard is a 'familiar spirit', a demonic spirit who is imitating that of a loved one. 

Let me share this. satan has no real legal way of entry into our lives or into this earth realm. he needs a 'yielded' vessel, a human being to operate through; or to be invited by. Don't let his acts/powers intimidate, for he still does not overrule what Jesus said. Jesus gave *"US"* power to cast out devils, heal the sick and to take full authority over every creeping thing that creeps over the earth. 

Therefore if anyone is/has experienced any unexplained events, cast that devil out of it's place. God says in Job 5:16, that 'Iniquity will shut her mouth!'. 



> Job 5:16 So the poor hath hope, and iniquity stoppeth her mouth.


 
Any demon spirit who has been speaking to anyone has to shut up! And move out! In Jesus name! 

What I love about Jesus is that once we are 'HIS' we stay His. He says that we will not be plucked out of His hand. 

"My sheep know my voice and will not follow that of a stranger." 

God is going to use you with your testimony. May I say this? Don't you ever back down from exposing and telling the truth as God leads you. Not ever! Many are going to challenge you with this, but fear not, for God is with you and He will never leave you nor forsake you. 

Speak whatever and whenever God leads you to speak out. No harm can ever come near you for it cannot cross the Bloodline of Jesus Christ. And you my dear are under his Blood Covenant. 

God is our solid Rock upon which we stand and our solid Refuge. And there isn't a thing that the devil nor any witch can do about it. 

Case Closed! 

God bless you Chica...


----------



## PaperClip (Sep 7, 2007)

God bless you and thank you for sharing your testimony!


----------



## Xavier (Sep 7, 2007)

Great testimony! I am praising God for delivering you from your bondage situation.


----------



## gn1g (Sep 7, 2007)

PTL My SISTA!  thank you for that test-I-mony.


----------



## mrselle (Sep 7, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> That night I went to bed and had a dream that changed my life. Jesus stood next to me and said "I'm so jealous. You have time for your friends, you have time for your work, you have time for everything else, but you don't have any time for me.” Then he put his arm up to his head and he started to weep.



This part really hit home with me.  Thank you so much for your testimony.


----------



## vevster (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a spooky story! I'm glad you were delivered out of it.

I heard that Ouji boards are not to be messed with... they open gateways.


----------



## indigodiva (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank goodness, no matter what we are covered by the blood! Thank you for sharing your testimony  God Bless ya sister


----------



## indigodiva (Sep 7, 2007)

vevster said:


> That is a spooky story! I'm glad you were delivered out of it.
> 
> I heard that Ouji boards are not to be messed with... they open gateways.



I heard that too, that's why I will never mess with one..I was curious about it when I was younger, but some people were sharing their stories on another forum... After hearing that one girl threw it out of her apartment, only to find the thing back on her coffee table the next day...that solidified it for me!


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 7, 2007)

Praise God for deliverance! It feels good for you to be back with the Lord don't it?


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Sep 7, 2007)

Chica thank you for your testimony.  I was blessed by this.  I also hope there was someone on this board who may have been on the fence about dabbling in this stuff but was persuaded by your testimony to not abandon the Lord, their first love. Our souls and salvation and even our sanity are the Lord's.


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 7, 2007)

Your testimony is right on time.  I feel that there are many (as Pat just said) who are on the fence here and many who are being led into lifestyles that appear harmless on the surface.  These are the exact things that satan uses to entice the lost.  Thank you.  For as long as a man breathes, it not too late for him to receive God's everasting love.  God is most certainly smiling on you.


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 7, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> You have helped and it takes a very bold and courageous step to share this. I was 'there' myself "AND" I've been fully delivered.
> 
> One of the things about witchcraft is that is has a 'false security' with it. They don't 'fear' God.
> 
> ...


 
*I'm sorry you all I posted it so quickly that I forgot to post the website where I got this from. Sorry. It is christian-faith.com.*

*It has alot of great testimonies that glorify God and shows His love and mercy to what may seem people out of reach or unworthy.  It is christian-faith.com.*


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 7, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> *I'm sorry you all I posted it so quickly that I forgot to post the website where I got this from. Sorry. It is christian-faith.com.*
> 
> *It has alot of great testimonies that glorify God and shows His love and mercy to what may seem people out of reach or unworthy. It is christian-faith.com.*


 

So, this isn't your personal testimony?

Nevertheless....praise God for deliverance!!!!


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Sep 7, 2007)

Well HALLELUJAH ANYHOW!


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Well HALLELUJAH ANYHOW!


 

Right! You know we luv a good praise report! Give a reason to get our praise on!!


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 7, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> So, this isn't your personal testimony?
> 
> Nevertheless....praise God for deliverance!!!!


 

*No, I posted it then I did something else and I was meaning to put the name of the website at the bottom but I forgot. I apologize and only realized some time after I had posted it.*

*Sorry. Moving a little to quickly I guess.  *

*But it is the testimony of someone God has redeemed so you still can thank Him.*


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Well HALLELUJAH ANYHOW!


 
Exactly.  Thank you for posting it.  Doesn't matter how the healing comes as long as the sick get it!


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 7, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> No, I posted it then I did something else and I was meaning to put the name of the website at the bottom but I forgot. I apologize and only realized some time after I had posted it.
> 
> Sorry. Moving a little to quickly I guess.
> 
> *But it is the testimony of someone God has redeemed so you still can thank Him.*


 

Sho can!!!!


----------



## thegirltolove (Sep 8, 2007)

It was still a great blessing to me personally. I thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, I am so overwhelmed after reading your testimony!  Congratulations on deliverance, and I agree that until we take our last breath, it's never too late to be delivered!


----------



## PretteePlease (Sep 8, 2007)

i am so glad to hear that she was delivered! what a blessing

i have a neighbor that prays to everything and lights candles to everyone. she even has a book of witchcraft and spells that she consults and encourages her kids to consult, then she says but you know its not really witchcraft


----------



## firecracker (Sep 8, 2007)

indigodiva said:


> I heard that too, that's why I will never mess with one..I was curious about it when I was younger, but some people were sharing their stories on another forum... *After hearing that one girl threw it out of her apartment, only to find the thing back on her coffee table the next day*...that solidified it for me!


uh sorry for laughing but errah I would need to witness this for myself to believe it.  I remember getting a Ouija board in jr high.  We were so scared of the darn thing due to stories like this we never actually got to play with it.  Anyways I'm glad Chica was delivered from that mess.    I am sure her testimony will help someone who encounters the same evil spirit.


----------



## melodee (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you Katina, for your witness.

I'm glad you shared.  Satan is real, but our God is too and He's much greater than all.   Hallelujah!


----------



## Dogmd (Sep 8, 2007)

God Bless you Chica.  Your testimony was inspiring!!


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Sep 8, 2007)

firecracker said:


> uh sorry for laughing but errah I would need to witness this for myself to believe it. I remember getting a Ouija board in jr high. We were so scared of the darn thing due to stories like this we never actually got to play with it. Anyways I'm glad Chica was delivered from that mess.  I am sure her testimony will help someone who encounters the same evil spirit.


Stop cuttin up and be serious!   That is some very deep and scary things.  I am happy that you have been delivered and that you will continue to be blessed.


----------



## star (Sep 8, 2007)

Good God almighty!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing and I stand in proxy and authority with the person that God will keep them by the BLOOD of Jesus. Thank you, thank you and thank you again for sharing. God can do everything but FAIL.


----------



## Supergirl (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad you shared this Katina and most of all, glad you're back!


----------

